# Biggest Loser And Quest For Extreme Weight Loss At Cost To Contestant's Health



## WhatInThe (Jan 19, 2015)

The Biggest Loser TV show has been called a fat shamming exercise. Ex contestant says trainers and producers ignored doctors advice and contestant injuries. One contestant said her life was turned upside down including excessive workouts and dieting that led to things like hair loss, thyroid problems and injury. 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/‘b...eality-show-‘fat-shaming-disaster’/ar-AA8lG5O

Describes life on the show ranch which was basically isolation. 

I'm all for weight control but this is extreme. I must admit I like the fact they show regular people doing exercises and workouts used to be used only by college or professional athletes so it does show the average person can use them for their benefit. But the mommy dearest production mentality probably isn't the healthiest thing for contestants.

Also it's been my experience in gyms that being a professional trainer does not exempt them from steroids and numerous other extreme drugs & supplements that give them their bodies & mentality. If they drink sports drinks all day loaded with caffeine among other things of course they'll be all rah rah. Throw in greed it 's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2015)

I've never watched the show but, given its premise, I would be against it - losing anything more than a pound or two a week usually results in medical problems.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I've never watched the show but, given its premise, I would be against it - losing anything more than a pound or two a week usually results in medical problems.



Absolutely. The premise of this program is flat out grotesque. I'd be interested in how many of the early contestants regained the weight that they lost.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> The Biggest Loser TV show has been called a fat shamming exercise. Ex contestant says trainers and producers ignored doctors advice and contestant injuries. One contestant said her life was turned upside down including excessive workouts and dieting that led to things like hair loss, thyroid problems and injury.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/‘b...eality-show-‘fat-shaming-disaster’/ar-AA8lG5O
> 
> ...



Can't agree more, especially about the greed, but also I think of the desperation of some to lose weight, and many think fast is way better then slow (even though slow is healthiest).  I think too many folks looking at "ways" to lose weight, don't take into consideration the "after I've lost it" aspect.  Are they willing to stick with the exercise/diet?  I heard one gal say so proudly "I'm eating 1200 calories a day, and I don't deduct the exercise calories burned, so she may have been taking in 900.  Your BMR is your basal metabolic rate, and that is the "bare" minimum to keep an average body alive that is in a coma.  My figures may be off some, but I'm close.

I don't know, I could rattle on about that, few would be interested though.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I've never watched the show but, given its premise, I would be against it - losing anything more than a pound or two a week usually results in medical problems.



For the most part I totally agree, another thing is that people sometimes don't take into consideration what they've lost.  Is it fat, water, a gut bomb you just unloaded, or is it lean, muscle tissue.  Learning about that would change a lot of people's idea on what is a healthy, weight-loss plan.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes. I know it's common for people to lose a lot of water weight in the beginning, but when they start burning up _good_ tissue it gets scary. 

But, people being people, especially the types that hunger (pun intended) for fame and glory on a reality show, leads me to think that we'll only see more shows like this.

It's why I'd rather spend time on forums such as this one rather than watch TV.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2015)

I watched this show...Once.  It was pretty obvious that the producers were more interested in generating revenue, than helping some people lose weight.  It often takes years for a person to put on excess amounts of weight, and it only makes sense that losing that weight should also be a fairly lengthy process.  Going on crash diets, and extreme exercise routines will probably do more damage than good.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yes. I know it's common for people to lose a lot of water weight in the beginning, but when they start burning up _good_ tissue it gets scary.
> 
> But, people being people, especially the types that hunger (pun intended) for fame and glory on a reality show, leads me to think that we'll only see more shows like this.
> 
> It's why I'd rather spend time on forums such as this one rather than watch TV.



For sure Phil, I like being either here, playing one of my hidden object games, or reading  I'm reading "senior amateur sleuth" stories, a real kick in the butt, LOL  See ya later, I'm headin off to read now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2015)

I've watched the show several times and always felt sorry for the contestants.  Even if they lost 5 pounds, if the goal was 7 pounds, they were made to feel bad.  I often wondered have some of the more rigorous exercise routines, especially those involving heavy weights, did not cause back or neck injuries in the people on the show.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I watched this show...Once.  It was pretty obvious that the producers were more interested in generating revenue, than helping some people lose weight.  It often takes years for a person to put on excess amounts of weight, and it only makes sense that losing that weight should also be a fairly lengthy process.  Going on crash diets, and extreme exercise routines will probably do more damage than good.



True Don, the main thing for me about losing weight is that I have to "like" what I'm doing to lose it, the exercise and the foods or I'll yoyo right back.  I found walking is the ticket, and if I don't buy unhealthy foods like sugar, I won't eat them.  At the same time, if I'm eating healthy say 6 out of 7 days, or even 5 out of 7, I can pigout on anything I want with no backsliding.  Or I can do it in a day, eat 90% good grub, then 10% not so great, no backslide.  It takes 3500 calories to gain a lb., that is, if you aren't burning any of that off.

So yep, you are right, it takes a heck of a lot of being sedentary, plus no, good nutrition to gain as much weight as some folks do.  So it's just logical that you have to lose it slowly, by eating right, and gaining muscle.  Also we need to look at what's being burned, stored fat, or something we ate today.  There's a lot to it, a lot of us, including myself at one time, are just not interested in delving into the hard way, but I do believe it's the right way.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 20, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Absolutely. The premise of this program is flat out grotesque. I'd be interested in how many of the early contestants regained the weight that they lost.


The BL has a show in Australia, and one of contestants from about 5 years ago is on TV, he looks like he has gained a fair bit of weight since he was on the show. He was at the Royal Adelaide show two years ago demonstrating cooking and mentioned the BL show He invited questions and I asked him how many that he was in contact with have gained weight and he said all of them had put back on quite a lot


----------



## Don M. (Jan 20, 2015)

nwlady said:


> True Don, the main thing for me about losing weight is that I have to "like" what I'm doing to lose it, the exercise and the foods or I'll yoyo right back.  I found walking is the ticket, and if I don't buy unhealthy foods like sugar, I won't eat them.  At the same time, if I'm eating healthy say 6 out of 7 days, or even 5 out of 7, I can pigout on anything I want with no backsliding.  Or I can do it in a day, eat 90% good grub, then 10% not so great, no backslide.  It takes 3500 calories to gain a lb., that is, if you aren't burning any of that off.
> 
> So yep, you are right, it takes a heck of a lot of being sedentary, plus no, good nutrition to gain as much weight as some folks do.  So it's just logical that you have to lose it slowly, by eating right, and gaining muscle.  Also we need to look at what's being burned, stored fat, or something we ate today.  There's a lot to it, a lot of us, including myself at one time, are just not interested in delving into the hard way, but I do believe it's the right way.



The first year after I retired, I probably put on 15 or 20 lbs....not much to do other than putz around the house, and sit at the computer, or TV, while munching on a snack.  It didn't take long to figure out that was not going to be a good lifestyle.  So, we burned our bridges, and moved to the country.  Now, any day the weather permits, I can find hours of good outdoor work to do to keep the place up, and looking halfway good.  Within the first couple of years, I not only lost the excess flab, but also another few pounds.  For years now, I have held at around 160-165, and have more stamina than I did at age 50.  Most days, I eat a hearty breakfast, then go outdoors, and usually don't stop for lunch...just come in around 3 or 4 PM, grab a quick snack of some leftovers, and hit the shower.  By then, it's time to check the e-mail, and see what the Stock Market did, and then it's suppertime.  I do enjoy a couple of dips of chocolate ice cream in the evening, but that's about it for the "sweets".  

For me...and for most people, I would imagine...there is NO substitute for a regimen of a reasonable diet, and some steady daily exercise.    
'


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's great Don,

and even though we can't all live out where we can work on things on our property, there is still just walking down the road and back.  Also, doing things indoor.  It's not easy, or it sure hasn't been for me.  Health/sickness can throw us out of our routine (understated) but if we are able, we can get right back at it.  I like your "snack of leftovers", and now mine are almost always carrots, cottage cheese, and broccoli.  I also munch on walnuts, pecans, almonds, sunflower seeds, and pumpkin seeds.

Funny thing about eating what I believe to be healthy foods, I don't crave the sugars, or salty chips anymore.  The water plays a huge part.  I heard that dehydration can disguise itself as hunger.  So when I feel a hunger pang, I drink about 8 ounces.  The "hunger" subsides, so I guess that can be true.  Although if my body is calling for fuel, then I know it's time for food if the water doesn't do it


----------



## Don M. (Jan 20, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That's great Don,
> 
> and even though we can't all live out where we can work on things on our property, there is still just walking down the road and back.  Also, doing things indoor.  It's not easy, or it sure hasn't been for me.  Health/sickness can throw us out of our routine (understated) but if we are able, we can get right back at it.  I like your "snack of leftovers", and now mine are almost always carrots, cottage cheese, and broccoli.  I also munch on walnuts, pecans, almonds, sunflower seeds, and pumpkin seeds.
> 
> Funny thing about eating what I believe to be healthy foods, I don't crave the sugars, or salty chips anymore.  The water plays a huge part.  I heard that dehydration can disguise itself as hunger.  So when I feel a hunger pang, I drink about 8 ounces.  The "hunger" subsides, so I guess that can be true.  Although if my body is calling for fuel, then I know it's time for food if the water doesn't do it



There is no "One size fits all" when it comes to diet and exercise, but the important thing is to find something that works for you, and then stick with it.  If a person can burn all the calories they consume, weight gain problems go away.  It's kind of chilly today, so I didn't stay outdoors long, but I managed to get my workshop cleaned up a bit, and swept out...close enough for one day.  There are some leftover green beans in the fridge, so that will suffice for "lunch".
Winter time is always a problem with staying fit...but having this country acreage gives me plenty to do anytime the weather cooperates.  We had a beautiful 3 or 4 days this past weekend, so I got gobs of stuff done...today, I relax a bit.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, I don't "feel sorry" for these contestants! They know what they are getting into, or *SHOULD*! Although, some people simply "throw caution to the wind" when it comes to losing weight. Unfortunately, some people want to see results in weight loss *NOW*, not on a gradual basis. Thing about weight is......it can/does cause health problems, but it can also cause people to lose a job opportunity, destroy a relationship or marriage, cause people to have low self-esteem and on and on. 

I actually knew a gal once that said to me, "when I met my husband, he wasn't a Porpoise, but he sure is now" and she was divorcing him due to that weight. 

I was so skinny most of my earlier years, that I was extremely happy when I started gaining some weight. Unfortunately, that "some" turned into more than I wanted. Some 25 pounds more. Not much, which isn't really THAT much, but still. Wife has gained as well, but I sure don't criticize her for it. She's gained about the same as I have. We really aren't the "exercise" type couple, especially during the winter months..........even here in good old Florida. We do get exercise from walking/shopping and sometimes playing our Wii Game, but that's about it. Now, during the late Spring and into Summer, it's boating time! Now, "boating" is exercise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2015)

Don M. said:


> There is no "One size fits all" when it comes to diet and exercise, but the important thing is to find something that works for you, and then stick with it.  If a person can burn all the calories they consume, weight gain problems go away.  It's kind of chilly today, so I didn't stay outdoors long, but I managed to get my workshop cleaned up a bit, and swept out...close enough for one day.  There are some leftover green beans in the fridge, so that will suffice for "lunch".
> Winter time is always a problem with staying fit...but having this country acreage gives me plenty to do anytime the weather cooperates.  We had a beautiful 3 or 4 days this past weekend, so I got gobs of stuff done...today, I relax a bit.



I think people can get confused, even sick if they try to burn every calorie they eat.  The body needs fuel, for muscle building, to make our organs function right.  A lot of what I eat goes straight into the building.  Also, I never forget that my body "needs" fat, it's just when we get off balance, out of balance, when things are working the way our bodies are meant to.  A bit of common sense + willingness can get anyone back on the right track.


----------

